# 350 gross wt, tire pressure



## Sinkingfast (Sep 21, 2015)

Looking for thoughts on tire pressure for very light loads. I am at 15lbs now and it works good. With tires at rated pressure it bounces around a whole lot. Just towed my 1232jon for 45min and tires were cool. 

Just tow, everything good or will I be smelling burnt rubber soon..


----------



## Johnny (Sep 21, 2015)

many many opinions on this one.
Tire manufacturers put the inflation stamp on their tires for a reason.
Personally, in my world, I would not run less than the suggested pressure.
I have experienced the same thing before. Bouncing Bertha.
Remove a leaf from your springs or put some ballast in the boat during transport.
Why not call your local Tire Shop that you buy your car tires from and ask them.

jus my Dos Centavos


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 21, 2015)

What size tires and what's their load rating?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 22, 2015)

Does the 350 pound weight include the trailer?


----------



## KMixson (Sep 22, 2015)

I think if you put a vehicle manufacturer and a tire manufacturer in the same room and ask them what pressure should you use, you will cause a fight between the two. I have dealt with both and each one tells me their theory is right. The vehicle manufacture tells me they have tested their vehicle to find the proper pressure to use and the tire manufacture tells me they have tested the tires for the proper pressure to use for their tire. To me there are a lot of variables to deal with. Tire wear, Are your tires wearing on the outside edges or in the middle of the tread? Outside wear indicates low pressure. Middle tread wear indicates too much pressure. Handling, Does your vehicle ride feel mushy or does it feel so hard it feels there is no suspension on the vehicle? If it feels mushy you probably have low pressure. If it feels hard you have too much pressure. Hot tires, Are your tires hot? If yes and you are not overloading them it would generally indicate low pressure from my experience from the flexing of the tire as it rolls. Those are just a couple of the variables without getting into toe in/toe out, cast, camber, loose or worn out ball joints/tie rod ends and other things that may cause problems. Springs rated for the load to be hauled make a big difference also. You don't want springs rated for a 10,000 pound load just to pull 500 pounds around. You also don't want springs rated for 500 pounds to pull 10,000 pounds around.


----------



## Sinkingfast (Sep 22, 2015)

Okay..I set all my tires according to tire wear and weight since I was 14 with my minibike. It is a Northern utility trailer modded for my standup and my 1232 jon, depending what I need to trailer. I was thinking more of the bead breaking from the rim when hitting a pothole. The 350lbs is gross with the 1232. I trailered the 1232 for 45 min or so and tires are cool. I would like to find out why one hub warmer than other on a new trailer though..

I like the idea of removing a spring along with my 15lbs tire pressure. Might help keep the bead on the rim on those potholes.

I just uploaded a couple pics of the 1232 in boat pics if that helps..no pic of trailer though


----------



## earl60446 (Sep 22, 2015)

You will be ok with the 15 psi. I had a harbor freight trailer and did the same thing. Lowered the psi on my boat trailer too. Do just like you said, keep and eye on tire heat and make sure tire wear stays even. 
Tim


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 23, 2015)

i set my trailer tires on white posterboard on flat ground and when I have the tread printed evenly (no high point in the center or on the edges), thats the proper tire pressure for best wear. The max pressure basically jsut give the you maximum payload capacity rated for the tire. 

i do the same with my truck. it takes some time, but once you get it dialed in, write the pressure on the inside of the wheel with a sharpie and you wont have to do it again.


----------



## jadatis (Sep 23, 2015)

Call myself tire-pressure specialist nowadays .

Need total weight op trailer and number of tires on the road when driving ( so not the spare or nosewheel).
And speed you wont go over for even a minute in your use.

From tires need maximum load and AT-pressure or kind of tire to determine that ( Standard load, XL/reinforced/Extraload, C-load/6PR, D-load/8PR etc), ST ( special Trailer) is a different story and also in all the loadkinds possible.
Also need Speedcode of tire ( Q is up to 160km/99m/h and N = up to 140km/86m/h).
Can be read from the sidewall of tires.

If you can produce that all , I can calculate a needed pressure , with maximum reserve but still no bumping.
Can be it comes out to 15 psi .

Greatings from a Dutch Pigheaded self declared tire-pressure specialist.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Sep 23, 2015)

I have never worn out a trailer tire tread - they rot out with UV & Ozone exposure. So treadwear isn't a priority for me.

I like keep the PSI up there to minimize rolling resistance.

I just strap the boat down tight so bouncing down't matter.


----------

